# A 12 second dilemma - 2012 Stage 2+ A6 or 2012 Stage 2+ Golf R



## milkrocks (Jun 11, 2007)

So i'm in the market for a late model used car. The car has to have 4 doors, be large enough to carry around a rear facing car seat and 3 adults, must have AWD and ideally, run a sub 13 second quarter mile (Because who wants to buy a SLOW family car?).

I've driven a bunch of vehicles and I think I've narrowed it down to a 2012+ A6 Premium Plus or 2012-2013 Golf R. After looking more closely at it, it seems the Audi may actually be the cheaper option (odd) and thus i thought i'd see this groups thoughts. Please don nit pick on the exact installation prices. Lets assume the amounts below are reasonable

2012 Audi A6 Premium Plus: 
Purchase: $25,000 - Car with 60-75K miles. Well optioned
Upgrades:
- APR Stage 2+ Flash: $1299
- APR Supercharger Pulley Installed: $800
- AWE Cat Back Exhaust Installed: $2500

Total Price for the 12 Second A6: $29,599

2012 Golf R:
Purchase: $25,000 - Car with 50K miles and Sunroof/Nav package
Upgrades:
- APR Stage 2+ Flash: $599
- APR HPFP installed: $1200
- APR Intake Installed: $400
- APR Exhaust Installed: $2500
- 400 ftlb Clutch Installed: $2000

Total Price for a 12 Second Golf R: $31,699


Am I missing something? Thanks guys,

Christian


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

A6 :thumbup:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

As a previous Golf R owner, I'd urge against jumping into a 50k mile car at this point in the model's life cycle (wait until a decent number of people hit 100-150k to get an idea if you should plan to encounter any big maintenance items within the first 3 years of your ownership). There are a few basic maintenance items that may bite you, but unfortunately I'm not sure how an A6 is on maintenance so that could be even worse. Additionally, in my opinion, $25k is way too much to pay for a 50k mile car. My car was already Stage 2+ with only 11,000 miles and I sold it for $30k, which is actually high for the model.

If you really won't be happy with a slower car and your budget is only $30k, unfortunately these probably are your best options -- but investigate the Golf R closely and clearly and be sure that all of the common maintenance issues have been addressed. Cam follower, rear driveshaft coupler, water pump (March '12 builds were TSB'd), clutch (necessary replacement at 1+ or higher), coils (necessary replacement at 1+ or higher), etc.

It's not an unreliable platform, and it is still possibly better than an A6, but it's not perfect. You may consider spending an extra $1-2k to get a car below 30k miles, for the peace of mind.


----------



## TnTNYC (Aug 1, 2012)

+2 the A6

The 50,000 miles on the Golf R are likely hard-fought miles, no doubt. Unless you know the seller personally, you'll be smart to assume it's been flogged. I wonder if you'll need to budget for additional maintenance/repair as compared to the A6, which likely has been treated a bit easier.


----------



## riverboatking (Apr 1, 2016)

why not get a brand new gti for 22-30K depending on options and then do your own mods to increase speed? 
it's pretty quick even stock and if u just throw a stage 1 on till u can afford to get serious it will be well under 13 sec.

and u get a brand new car...

just my .02 

gl with ur search whatever u decide but fwiw I would just test drive both as that should make ur decision super clear as they are such diff cars. 

I know this goes without saying but two cars can have same trap speed and have totally diff driving dynamics.


----------

